# Probleme mit meinem world file und portage [solved]

## Bloodsurfer

Hallo Leute, seltsame Störung hier...

Ich hab die Partitionierung meiner Platte letztens geändert. Alles schön gesichert, partitioniert, Sicherung zurückgespielt. Nun hab ich einige kleine, nervige Probleme.

Wenn ich versuche etwas zu mergen:

```
root @ Ranyhyn #> emerge -1 beryl beryl-core beryl-plugins beryl-dbus beryl-manager beryl-settings emerald x11-themes/emerald-themes

Calculating dependencies    aTraceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5254, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5249, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4575, in action_build

    retval, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1486, in select_files

    if not self.validate_blockers():

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1830, in validate_blockers

    counter = long(vardb.aux_get(pkg, ["COUNTER"])[0])

ValueError: invalid literal for long():
```

```
root @ Ranyhyn #> emerge portage

Calculating dependencies  eTraceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5254, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5249, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4575, in action_build

    retval, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1486, in select_files

    if not self.validate_blockers():

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1830, in validate_blockers

    counter = long(vardb.aux_get(pkg, ["COUNTER"])[0])

ValueError: invalid literal for long():

```

Schaut aus als hätte Portage nen Knacks abbekommen, aber wie neu installieren?

Beim Syncen oder emerge -puD world bekomme ich diese Warnung:

```
!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world
```

Ausserdem will er mir recht viele Programme neu installieren, zeigt bei denen auch "N" an, obwohl die schon in der aktuellen Version installiert sind.

Befolge ich den Befehl der Fehlermeldung, kommt:

```
root @ Ranyhyn #> emaint --check world

Checking world for problems

'app-admin/usbview' is not installed

'app-editors/emacs' is not installed

'media-gfx/gqview' is not installed

'media-gfx/gimageview' is not installed

'media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo' is not installed

'app-dicts/myspell-de' is not installed

'media-gfx/xsane' is not installed

'app-crypt/gnupg' is not installed

'net-wireless/ipw2200' is not installed

'sys-boot/grub' is not installed

'games-action/abuse_sdl' is not installed

'x11-proto/glproto' is not installed

'app-admin/syslog-ng' is not installed

'net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des' is not installed

'x11-wm/fluxbox' is not installed

'net-wireless/ieee80211' is not installed

'x11-proto/fixesproto' is not installed

'media-video/eclair' is not installed

'x11-proto/compositeproto' is not installed

'net-print/foomatic' is not installed

'media-video/kaffeine' is not installed

'media-video/transcode' is not installed

'media-video/mpgtx' is not installed

'virtual/perl-Test-Simple' is not installed

'media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd' is not installed

'media-video/vcdimager' is not installed

'x11-terms/eterm' is not installed

'media-gfx/gimp' is not installed

'media-video/kmplayer' is not installed

'net-misc/dhcpcd' is not installed

'media-gfx/sane-frontends' is not installed

'media-video/lsdvd' is not installed

'app-editors/nano' is not installed

'mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird' is not installed

'net-print/cups' is not installed

'net-print/foomatic-db-engine' is not installed

'virtual/ghostscript' is not installed

'app-editors/vim' is not installed

'dev-java/javatoolkit' is not installed

'media-video/streamdvd' is not installed

'x11-wm/e' is not installed

'app-accessibility/mbrola' is not installed

'media-gfx/entice' is not installed

'net-print/foomatic-db' is not installed

'media-video/mplayer' is not installed

'media-gfx/gimp-print' is not installed

'media-gfx/splashutils' is not installed

'media-video/cpdvd' is not installed

'net-print/hplip' is not installed

'media-gfx/bootsplash-themes' is not installed

'games-action/trackballs' is not installed

'media-video/dvdbackup' is not installed

'games-action/chromium' is not installed

'app-text/libpaper' is not installed

'media-video/dvdrip' is not installed

'media-video/lxdvdrip' is not installed

'media-gfx/imagemagick' is not installed

'media-gfx/fontforge' is not installed

'app-admin/perl-cleaner' is not installed

'net-wireless/wireless-tools' is not installed

'games-fps/sauerbraten' is not installed

'sys-process/lsof' is not installed

'media-video/realplayer' is not installed

'x11-wm/enlightenment' is not installed

'x11-terms/xterm' is not installed

'x11-wm/beryl' is not installed

Finished

```

Die angegebenen Pakete hab ich alle installiert, sie funktionieren auch.

In meinem world file kann ich keinen Fehler finden. Sieht für mich normal aus:

```
root @ Ranyhyn #> cat /var/lib/portage/world

app-admin/usbview

sys-libs/gpm

kde-base/kcalc

media-sound/alsa-utils

app-editors/emacs

media-gfx/gqview

media-gfx/gimageview

app-shells/bash-completion

dev-libs/libgpg-error

media-libs/libsdl

sys-kernel/linux-headers

x11-libs/ewl

media-libs/edje

rox-base/rox

media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo

dev-libs/engrave

app-dicts/myspell-de

media-gfx/xsane

net-www/mplayerplug-in

kde-misc/kdiff3

sys-fs/udev

app-crypt/gnupg

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-misc/ksensors

games-arcade/frozen-bubble

net-wireless/ipw2200

sys-boot/grub

games-engines/scummvm

kde-base/kbounce

games-action/abuse_sdl

media-libs/epeg

sys-apps/pciutils

kde-base/kwin

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

app-arch/unrar

media-sound/alsa-headers

app-mobilephone/kmobiletools

x11-libs/libXv

x11-libs/etk

net-libs/gnutls

x11-libs/libXfont

games-arcade/supertux

x11-proto/glproto

kde-base/kview

app-admin/syslog-ng

net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

app-arch/gzip

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta

sys-libs/lrmi

dev-util/ddd

app-portage/eix

x11-wm/fluxbox

kde-misc/yakuake

net-wireless/ieee80211

dev-db/edb

games-misc/fortune-mod-bofh-excuses

dev-perl/HTML-Tree

x11-proto/fixesproto

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/acl

games-misc/fortune-mod-kernelcookies

games-arcade/briquolo

media-video/eclair

app-arch/karchiver

x11-proto/compositeproto

app-portage/splat

app-portage/portage-utils

net-print/foomatic

net-irc/konversation

x11-misc/googleearth

x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod

kde-base/kate-plugins

x11-libs/libXvMC

x11-plugins/e_modules

x11-apps/xdm

kde-base/kpat

app-arch/unace

sys-power/cpufreqd

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin

dev-util/kdevelop

media-libs/epsilon

games-misc/fortune-mod-futurama

net-p2p/rtorrent

media-video/kaffeine

media-video/transcode

sys-devel/bc

media-video/mpgtx

sys-kernel/genkernel

virtual/perl-Test-Simple

sys-power/powernowd

app-shells/bash-completion-config

media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

app-office/openoffice-bin

media-video/vcdimager

games-misc/fortune-mod-gentoo-dev

x11-misc/entrance

x11-misc/shared-mime-info

net-p2p/ktorrent

x11-terms/eterm

app-portage/layman

media-gfx/gimp

media-video/kmplayer

app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools

net-misc/dhcpcd

x11-libs/libXft

games-misc/sex

media-gfx/sane-frontends

sys-apps/lm_sensors

dev-libs/glib

games-emulation/gcube

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

media-libs/mesa

sys-apps/sysvinit

media-video/lsdvd

net-p2p/azureus

app-editors/nano

sys-apps/module-init-tools

media-fonts/sharefonts

media-fonts/x11fonts-jmk

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

app-portage/genlop

sys-power/cpufrequtils

x11-plugins/beryl-dbus

dev-libs/dbus-glib

net-print/cups

app-misc/pax-utils

net-print/foomatic-db-engine

games-misc/wtf

x11-libs/evas

virtual/ghostscript

kde-base/konq-plugins

games-misc/fortune-mod-simpsons-chalkboard

app-editors/vim

sys-apps/hal

dev-java/javatoolkit

media-libs/libmpeg3

media-libs/libmpeg2

kde-base/kmix

media-libs/win32codecs

media-video/streamdvd

net-p2p/amule-cvs

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta

www-client/lynx

x11-wm/e

dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old

games-misc/fortune-mod-hitchhiker

dev-util/valgrind

app-accessibility/mbrola

media-gfx/entice

net-print/foomatic-db

media-video/mplayer

sys-power/kpowersave

x11-libs/ecore

sys-apps/ifplugd

media-libs/freetype

media-gfx/gimp-print

media-fonts/dejavu

kde-base/kicker

kde-base/klaptopdaemon

media-libs/fontconfig

x11-themes/mplayer-skins

x11-apps/appres

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

media-gfx/splashutils

media-video/cpdvd

sys-power/powersave

media-libs/libdvdcss

x11-base/xorg-server

dev-libs/embryo

net-analyzer/wireshark

kde-misc/ksmoothdock

x11-base/xgl

dev-util/strace

net-print/hplip

media-gfx/bootsplash-themes

x11-libs/qt

x11-misc/xscreensaver

games-action/trackballs

media-libs/sdl-gfx

sys-devel/gdb

x11-libs/libdrm

net-im/gaim

dev-libs/eet

games-server/armagetronad-ded

www-client/opera

media-video/dvdbackup

sys-power/acpi

games-arcade/solarwolf

dev-libs/libxml2

games-action/chromium

kde-base/konqueror

app-cdr/k9copy

games-misc/cowsay

app-text/libpaper

media-libs/emotion

app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp

x11-misc/fsv

dev-util/subversion

kde-base/superkaramba

app-emulation/wine

x11-apps/xev

app-office/krita

media-video/dvdrip

media-fonts/artwiz-fonts

kde-base/kdelibs

media-video/lxdvdrip

media-libs/imlib2

x11-libs/esmart

media-sound/amarok

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-gfx/imagemagick

x11-themes/gentoo-artwork

sys-power/acpid

media-gfx/fontforge

media-fonts/unifont

dev-perl/module-build

x11-base/xorg-x11

kde-base/kompare

games-strategy/wormux

kde-base/kpdf

games-misc/fortune-mod

media-sound/cdparanoia

app-admin/perl-cleaner

kde-base/kdetoys-meta

dev-java/blackdown-jre

net-wireless/wireless-tools

games-fps/sauerbraten

net-www/netscape-flash

sys-process/lsof

media-video/realplayer

media-sound/alsa-driver

dev-util/kdbg

media-libs/gstreamer

x11-wm/enlightenment

www-client/mozilla-firefox

app-cdr/k3b

kde-base/kdebase-meta

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

x11-misc/xwinwrap

x11-terms/xterm

kde-base/umbrello

x11-base/x11-drm

net-irc/irssi

kde-base/kdm

app-portage/gentoolkit

sys-devel/prelink

x11-wm/beryl

app-misc/screen

```

Abgesehen vom hin und her verschieben der Daten hab ich aber nix getan.

emerge --info:

```
root @ Ranyhyn #> emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc4-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.8

Last Sync: Tue, 02 Jan 2007 13:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.3.6, 2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/overlay /usr/portage/overlay/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/overlay/layman/einit"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli conservative cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode fam filter_default firefox fortran gdbm gif gimp glitz gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility ldap libcaca libg++ logitech-mouse mad mikmod mmx moznopango mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl subtitles symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati vesa fbdev radeon fglrx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ist  da irgendwas verloren gegangen beim zurückspielen der Daten? Kann es mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, wüsste auch nicht was.

Bin relativ ratlos im Moment...

----------

## Fauli

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Ist  da irgendwas verloren gegangen beim zurückspielen der Daten? Kann es mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, wüsste auch nicht was.

 

Sind denn die Dateien in /var/db/pkg in Ordnung, z. B. "/var/db/pkg/x11-themes/emerald-themes-*/COUNTER"? (In der Datei sollte eine Zahl drinstehen.)

----------

## Carlo

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Abgesehen vom hin und her verschieben der Daten hab ich aber nix getan.

 

Schaut aber nicht so aus. fix-db.py dürfte was für dich sein. In jedem Fall solltest du den Bug melden. So sollte Portage sich nicht verabschieden.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Fauli wrote:*   

>  *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   Ist  da irgendwas verloren gegangen beim zurückspielen der Daten? Kann es mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, wüsste auch nicht was. 
> 
> Sind denn die Dateien in /var/db/pkg in Ordnung, z. B. "/var/db/pkg/x11-themes/emerald-themes-*/COUNTER"? (In der Datei sollte eine Zahl drinstehen.)

 

```
root @ Ranyhyn #> cat /var/db/pkg/x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999/COUNTER

8685
```

Schaut so aus als wäre das in Ordnung, ja.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   Abgesehen vom hin und her verschieben der Daten hab ich aber nix getan. 
> 
> Schaut aber nicht so aus. fix-db.py dürfte was für dich sein. In jedem Fall solltest du den Bug melden. So sollte Portage sich nicht verabschieden.

 

```
root @ Ranyhyn #> /usr/lib/portage/bin/fix-db.py

ERROR: Contents file is missing from the package directory.

       'dev-java/swt-3.2.1' is corrupt and should be deleted.

ERROR: COUNTER file missing from 'dev-java/swt-3.2.1'.

ERROR: SLOT file missing from 'x11-misc/xwinwrap-1.1.1_alpha20060318-r2'.

       RE-MERGE this exact package version or unmerge and remerge.

dev-java/swt-3.2.1: (damaged/invalid) []

   CONTENTS is missing

   COUNTER is missing

x11-misc/xwinwrap-1.1.1_alpha20060318-r2: (damaged/invalid) []

   SLOT is missing
```

Geändert hat das aber nichts soweit, und neu mergen kann ich ja schlecht...

----------

## Carlo

```
rm -rf  /var/db/pkg/{dev-java/swt-3.2.1,x11-misc/xwinwrap-1.1.1_alpha20060318-r2}

FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge -1 =swt-3.2.1 =xwinwrap-1.1.1_alpha20060318-r2
```

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Super, das war die Lösung! Vielen Dank!  :Smile: 

Auf die Idee, die Files zu löschen, hätte ich aber auch kommen müssen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

